# Moebius Creature Resculpting Hint



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

One of my most atticipated kits in a long time arrived this week! As I pushed all my other project off my bench, I opened the kit as I mentally planned what I was going to work on first. 

Much to my surprise the Creature sculpt is incomplete . As images of Mel Brooks in Blazing Sadles, 'work, work, work...' came to mind.


I recalled a technique that would help cut down the work to resculpt the Creature. This involves taking an impression of the Creatures skin and use it as a stamp. 










In the picture below I laid down thin layer of epoxy putty, then stamped in the skin texture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WhittlePlastic said:


> I recalled a technique that would help cut down the work to resculpt the Creature. This involves taking an impression of the Creatures skin and use it as a stamp.


How did you make the impression? What's it made of?


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Seriously? The sculpt on much of the Creature's backside is left smooth? Could it be possible that you got one that was poorly injected in the mold? Or have others noted the same problem with the sculpt? 

This boggles my mind. Just like the recycled base that wasn't deep enough for the Bride kit. All I can say is --- ???


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine's the same way.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's unbelievable. Has anybody asked Moebius about it? I've seen the photos of the kit showing that the sculptor actually detailed it to the point that he sculpted zippers into the suit --- and yet the scales are incomplete? 

I have a lot of Moebius' figure kits, but I think I've only built the Bride. I'm looking forward to building the deluxe Dracula as soon as the Spring thaw hits and I can take it outside to prime it. But stories like this lead me to believe that they're only getting it right 90% of the time with some of their kits. I mean, the Creature kit looks great and will probably be on my next Megahobby order, but it's only 90% complete. 

I'd be interested to hear what they have to say about this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd guess it's a small cost-saving measure. They maybe figured no one would care, since we're unlikely to display the kit so you can see it's butt.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> I'd guess it's a small cost-saving measure. They maybe figured no one would care, since we're unlikely to display the kit so you can see it's butt.


With so much detail sculpted into the pieces perhaps some flat areas were needed for a mold release.

A "Novice" modeler wouldn't care because as you said, it is displayed to be seen from the front. An "Experienced" modeler shouldn't be bothered by it as it is as easy to fix as a seam we spend SOOOOO much time cleaning up. Put some putty down on the area and sculpt some texture to it. D-O-N-E!!

It will take more time to complain about it than it will to put you skills to use and clean it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

No one can seriously believe that's a cost saving measure! Be serious. Moebius tooled up for a brand new kit and decided to cut costs by leaving off a square inch or two of scales? Get real.

It's a mistake. It's not a serious mistake. It's something we can fix.

But it's very obviously an error and a surprising error at that.

I'll definitely get the kit because I like the sculpt and that goof is fixable. It's just a little silly to make excuses for something that is a blatant mistake.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

hmmm... or is it possible... I do not know... just guessing... but is it possible that that is accurate to the suit worn by the actor?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It won't be a cost saving measure. It is either:

1) an oversight
2) accurate to the movie costume
3) somehow related to injection molding limitations 

Ultimately if it is an oversight it makes you wonder WHY? It's a pretty obvious smooth area to just overlook. Yes you can fix it but you shouldn't have to. I get tired of people apologizing for obvious mistakes, if this turns out to be one.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> How did you make the impression? What's it made of?


You can use latex mold making liquid or silicone mold material. I chose liquid latex, once dried I cured it with a coat of gloss coat to help keep its shape.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> hmmm... or is it possible... I do not know... just guessing... but is it possible that that is accurate to the suit worn by the actor?


There were three suits made, two for on land scenes and one for underwater scenes. In any event I continue to sculpt the Creatures backside.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> It won't be a cost saving measure. It is either:
> 
> 1) an oversight
> 2) accurate to the movie costume
> ...


I'm guessing that it might be accurate to the movie costume, because the same sculptor did the same thing on an earlier resin version of the Creature. Maybe someone who knows for sure can chime in.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's accurate to the movie costume then this reinforces to me my opinion that making things accurate to movie props and models isn't always a good thing as they can be poorly detailed and rough.

I'm in the camp that prefers things accurate to what I see on screen. I.E. a real monster not a guy in a suit with obvious zips and bare patches on the costume. 

99% of Moebius models are great but I think this isn't one of their best from what I've seen.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not a perfect person and I don't expect it from others..............or from model kits. When they are imperfect, I do with them what I do with myself, strive to improve and find the good in life, not the negative.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I've a ton of photos of the original suits- they were fully detailed.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I could not find any photos of the butt area, oddly. None of the publicity and behind the scenes photos show the suit from behind.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> I am not a perfect person and I don't expect it from others..............or from model kits. When they are imperfect, I do with them what I do with myself, strive to improve and find the good in life, not the negative.




That's all very well if you just build kits but some people collect them and don't build. Also there's people like me who build and also buy an extra kit to keep as it is unbuilt........so I can admire the parts and box. That's why it's nice to have kits as good as possible from the box.

That's why I've got 2 Green Goblins, 2 Spideys, 2 Invisible Men, 2 Moonbuses (I'm also hoping to buy a built version), 2 MOTM Creatures, 2 Mummys and 2 Jupiter 2's plus more to come.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

For me I wish it was like other Creature kits I have enjoyed putting together. This one just needed more work. Those pesty zippers on his legs will also be gone soon.



















But then again I like a challenge....


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Moebius has produced a truly beautiful kit of the Creature and having no molded scales on his butt is a major problem? Maybe the original rubber movie suit had no scales on the butt area. Whatever. I'm looking at my completed Creature at this moment and I can't see it's butt and I really do not care! No wonder Moebius shuns these boards.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Moebius has produced a truly beautiful kit of the Creature and having no molded scales on his butt is a major problem? Maybe the original rubber movie suit had no scales on the butt area. Whatever. I'm looking at my completed Creature at this moment and I can't see it's butt and I really do not care! No wonder Moebius shuns these boards.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Moebius has produced a truly beautiful kit of the Creature and having no molded scales on his butt is a major problem? Maybe the original rubber movie suit had no scales on the butt area. Whatever. I'm looking at my completed Creature at this moment and I can't see it's butt and I really do not care! No wonder Moebius shuns these boards.


Really an odd point of view I think. It is not like anyone is being very critical here just curious as to why there is a big smooth area on the kit. Kit companies are not gods and don't deserve blind worship either. If you bought a model car and the doors were just scribed on one side of the body, wouldn't you be curious about that? Same difference here. And there is no reason why an issue or oddity should not be commented on.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> And there is no reason why an issue or oddity should not be commented on.


It was the same way here when this was the Polar Lights BB.

Only praise was allowed.

I'm not especially put-off by the missing scales. I'm a good modeler. I can fix it.

It's just funny watching the fans spring into action trying to find some way to explain away an obvious mistake. A cost cutting measure? No scales on the real suit? Hey, the rest of the kits is fine so why complain?

But it's a mistake. Not a huge mistake. a fixable mistake but still a mistake.

We just aren't allowed to call it a mistake because people will have their tender sensibilities offended.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Really an odd point of view I think. It is not like anyone is being very critical here just curious as to why there is a big smooth area on the kit. Kit companies are not gods and don't deserve blind worship either. If you bought a model car and the doors were just scribed on one side of the body, wouldn't you be curious about that? Same difference here. And there is no reason why an issue or oddity should not be commented on.


Point is you would see the side with the unscribed door panel a lot more and therefore it would make a difference.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Since most people do not usually pick up a figure model, turn it over and look at it's butt, I am not going to worry about that detail.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

kenlee said:


> Since most people do not usually pick up a figure model, turn it over and look at it's butt, I am not going to worry about that detail.


 There are some Anime figures where that is the best part...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

LMAO!! Nice come back!!!


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

kenlee said:


> Since most people do not usually pick up a figure model, turn it over and look at it's butt, I am not going to worry about that detail.


I guess we will never see either one of these butts


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> There are some Anime figures where that is the best part...


True!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I posed the question over on Moebius' Facebook site. Frank says:


> I really don't have an answer for them, but I wouldn't think that's the place most people admire a kit from. I hadn't looked, but there's always tooling limitations in certain areas that it just doesn't pay to spend extra tooling money on. If it was the head, I would worry, but his rear?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to Frank for confiming what I originally said, it was due to tooling issues.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

RSN said:


> Thanks to Frank for confiming what I originally said, it was due to tooling issues.


???

He said no such thing.

"*I really don't have an answer for them*, but I wouldn't think that's the place most people admire a kit from. *I hadn't looked*, but there's always tooling limitations in certain areas that it just doesn't pay to spend extra tooling money on. If it was the head, I would worry, but his rear?"

By his own admission he has no answer and he hasn't even looked at it.

He doesn't know.

Like you, he's trying come up with an answer to explain it away.

His casual attitude is disturbing. And how can he not have seen it? Don't companies do test shots.

But his very first statement is the answer: " *I really don't have an answer*."


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

zike said:


> ???
> 
> He said no such thing.
> 
> ...


* "...but there's always tooling limitations in certain areas that it just doesn't pay to spend extra tooling money on. If it was the head, I would worry, but his rear?"* 
I think he did say it! :thumbsup:
I know Frank and his "casual attitude" has to with the fact that he knows nothing he says will calm those who want to make this an issue. He was right! :thumbsup:
As for test shots, by his own statement, he was more worried about how the kit would look from the side people would view it from. If the guys in China decided the detail on the butt had to go to release from the mold better, then they made that determination and made the change without changing the real appearance of the kit.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

You hit the nail right on the head, zike. My question would be why the tooling would be any different on the back than the front of the figure. Seems like there would be similar amonts of undercuts and I would think that the sculpt could have been cheated slightly to accomodate them. The explanation doesn't make any sense to me. The mold would be tooled the same way regardless of whether the area was smooth or scaled. Wow.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't see where its a tooling issue as in something that can't be molded. Its no different than other similar areas on the kit with detail. Its more like someone FORGOT to detail it, and then no one ever bothered to notice it...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I for one am going to build this great kit.............and have lots of fun doing it. Good luck pondering "Why" it came out out of the mold the way it did!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bizarre. First there's the limp looking upper arms and then parts of the body that are unfinished.

Seems to me like something's gone awry with this kit somewhere along the line.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's not too late for Moebius to rectify this problem.They can simply remedy this problem by finishing the scales carving of the butt region in the mold.The scales are simply an extra depression of the Creature figure in the mold.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

This reminds me of the missing hair detail on the inner leg halves of the Polar lights Headless Horseman horse legs. I fixed them by scribing deeply with a xacto blade to match the outer halves. Scales would be harder than hair tho'.


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I would chime in here. No this is not a tooling flaw but how the original suit is. I have access one of the largest collections of never before seen photos from the movie, and I would not forget to sculpt an area. Its hard to tell in this photo but here is a shot of the back side. Besides those 4 oval shapes, the back is smooth. Im glad most of you like the model. I put a lot of time and love into this piece.

Adam Dougherty


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kreaturekid said:


> Hey guys, thought I would chime in here. No this is not a tooling flaw but how the original suit is. I have access one of the largest collections of never before seen photos from the movie, and I would not forget to sculpt an area. Its hard to tell in this photo but here is a shot of the back side. Besides those 4 oval shapes the back is smooth. Im glad most of you like the model. I put a lot of time and love into this piece.
> 
> Adam Dougherty


Good enough for me.........well, it always has been good to me. Thanks for such a great sculpt and a great kit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

Concerning the arms issue, that is due to there being multiple arms. The body had to work with both and it was sculpted for styrene so that has to be taken to account. Here are shots of the original sculpt with both arms, as you can see this is why it was sculpted slightly 'off'

Maybe if enough people want the second pare of arms they will release a resin conversion kit, with a ben chapman head to switch out for ;]


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay this thread is getting ridiculous. Unless you plan on displaying the Creature butt forward it doesn't matter. It's a great kit and looks fantastic when built. Maybe Frank doesn't have an answer but so what. He has (and continues) to put out a great product and has done much to advance this hobby. It's no wonder why he distances himself from these boards.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Okay this thread is getting ridiculous. Unless you plan on displaying the Creature butt forward it doesn't matter. It's a great kit and looks fantastic when built. Maybe Frank doesn't have an answer but so what. He has (and continues) to put out a great product and has done much to advance this hobby. It's no wonder why he distances himself from these boards.


Again, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Oh, and I found this image. Notice the inner upper thigh area, I know what I see..........and what I don't see!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kreaturekid said:


> Concerning the arms issue, that is due to there being multiple arms. The body had to work with both and it was sculpted for styrene so that has to be taken to account. Here are shots of the original sculpt with both arms, as you can see this is why it was sculpted slightly 'off'
> 
> Maybe if enough people want the second pare of arms they will release a resin conversion kit, with a ben chapman head to switch out for ;]


I love that second set of arme Adam...very cool!!!
Guess I'm gonna need another kit:thumbsup:
























Denis


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I want a second set of arms! Even if they are resin.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, Adam. It is a great looking kit and I've already said that I would be adding it to my next Megahobby order. But there does seem to be some detail missing between the Y section of the fin where it splits off and runs down the top of the leg. So some --- gulp --- sculpting work will be required if only to differentiate where he black undersuit stops and the green scales begin. Do you have any other photos that you can share with us so we can see these details?

Thanks again!

And have you built and painted your own kit? I'd love to see the photos if you have!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

RSN said:


> Again, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I found this image. Notice the inner upper thigh area, I know what I see..........and what I don't see!


Interesting!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

kreaturekid said:


> Hey guys, thought I would chime in here. No this is not a tooling flaw but how the original suit is. I have access one of the largest collections of never before seen photos from the movie, and I would not forget to sculpt an area. Its hard to tell in this photo but here is a shot of the back side. Besides those 4 oval shapes, the back is smooth. Im glad most of you like the model. I put a lot of time and love into this piece.
> 
> Adam Dougherty


Great job on the model Adam. Your efforts are greatly appreciated on this kit.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

kreaturekid said:


> Hey guys, thought I would chime in here. No this is not a tooling flaw but how the original suit is. I have access one of the largest collections of never before seen photos from the movie, and I would not forget to sculpt an area. Its hard to tell in this photo but here is a shot of the back side. Besides those 4 oval shapes, the back is smooth. Im glad most of you like the model. I put a lot of time and love into this piece.
> 
> Adam Dougherty


Adam, thanks for chiming in on this subject which started out as tip to fellow modelers who wish to make their Creature "complete". The Creature is one of my personal favorite subjects and I am personally glad Moebius took this subject on. My comments were based on other Creature builds where the backside was always sculpted and textured. Not realizing this kit was meant to be accurate to the costume used in the movie. My wife suggested I sculpt a 'flap' with buttons and a aircraft 'exit' decal to add some humor to this build.

Quite frankly I was personally surprised nobody commented on my resculpt of the 'victim' in his arms. Which I think you would appreciate.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> Again, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I found this image. Notice the inner upper thigh area, I know what I see..........and what I don't see!




If you look closely you'll see that looks like motion blur to me as the front of the suit must surely have been detailed and not smooth, and the undersides are in shadow.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

WhittlePlastic said:


> Adam, thanks for chiming in on this subject which started out as tip to fellow modelers who wish to make their Creature "complete". The Creature is one of my personal favorite subjects and I am personally glad Moebius took this subject on. My comments were based on other Creature builds where the backside was always sculpted and textured. Not realizing this kit was meant to be accurate to the costume used in the movie. My wife suggested I sculpt a 'flap' with buttons and a aircraft 'exit' decal to add some humor to this build.
> 
> Quite frankly I was personally surprised nobody commented on my resculpt of the 'victim' in his arms. Which I think you would appreciate.




I was going to comment and yes you've done a nice job there. And the skin tone looks great too.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> If you look closely you'll see that looks like motion blur to me as the front of the suit must surely have been detailed and not smooth, and the undersides are in shadow.


That may be how you see it, but it has been stated here that the suit was as you see it in the model. This photo shows that, as there is no motion blur on the rest of his upper leg, which is in focus, with only motion blur on his foot.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kreaturekid said:


> Concerning the arms issue, that is due to there being multiple arms. The body had to work with both and it was sculpted for styrene so that has to be taken to account. Here are shots of the original sculpt with both arms, as you can see this is why it was sculpted slightly 'off'
> 
> Maybe if enough people want the second pare of arms they will release a resin conversion kit, with a ben chapman head to switch out for ;]





Definitely an improvement but I prefer the body and arms in this sculpt you did

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreaturekid/6429834151/


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> That may be how you see it, but it has been stated here that the suit was as you see the model. This photo shows that, as there is no motion blur on the rest of his upper leg, which is in focus, with only motion blur on his foot.





So the suit had the *front *upper legs dead smooth as well?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> So the suit had the *front *upper legs dead smooth as well?


Since neither the photo I posted or the model reflects your comment, I really don't know what you mean. We all see what we want to see and we all choose what is a problem in life. For me this kit poses no problems, I can't and won't speak for anyone else.

Happy building.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> Since neither the photo I posted or the model reflects your comment, I really don't know what you mean. We all see what we want to see and we all choose what is a problem in life. For me this kit poses no problems, I can't and won't speak for anyone else.
> 
> Happy building.




Perhaps you'd like to explain what you mean then? Which part of the suit are you talking about?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Perhaps you'd like to explain what you mean then? Which part of the suit are you talking about?


The dark patch on the inner, upper, thigh devoid of detail that matches up with the section of the kit that is also devoid of detail. I'm movin' on, lot's to build and research.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> The dark patch on the inner, upper, thigh devoid of detail that matches up with the section of the kit that is also devoid of detail. I'm movin' on, lot's to build and research.





You must have amazing eyesight if you can see the inner upper thigh on that photo......which is in shadow. I've enlarged it and all I can see is shadow still.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Whittle --- I was so distracted by the smooth sections that I neglected to comment on the bikini you've sculpted on the babe victim. Very nice. And very smooth work as well! 

As far as the questions about the smooth sections of The Creature figure I was thinking about the sculpts on the other kits as well. Aurora, Billiken, Horizon. After seeing Adam's photo reference material I think that there is a bit of work to do, as I mentiioned, in the Y area of the fins, but I fairly satisfied that the sections below that are pretty accurate. Thanks again, Adam.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

WhittlePlastic said:


> ...Not realizing this kit was meant to be accurate to the costume used in the movie...


I can't say I'd want every "monster" figure kit sculpted this way, but I think it's a unique idea that makes this Creature kit stand out in the crowd. If nothing else, it shows Mr. Dougherty paid attention to details most of us had never noticed before.

Now that I've seen the photos of the alternate version of the kit, I think I prefer it to the version that was produced. Maybe Moebius will consider producing the alternate version if this one sells well enough (I can hope, can't I?).

BTW, does anyone know whether the zippers were nickel or brass?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So I guess this is more a model of the actor in the suit than it is a model of the Creature itself. Which is kinda strange.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well considering the actor in and the Creature suit was real and the actual Creature was not, kind of of renders this whole thread moot!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

sadly many in our hobby have become IPMS'ing rivet counters
and forgotten how to improve *any* kit to their respective, personal
levels.

or, "a happy modeler is a bitching modeler'!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Well considering the actor in and the Creature suit was real and the actual Creature was not, kind of of renders this whole thread moot!


That's kinda like the Enterprise accuracy threads where people say you have to build it with no portside detail and wires hanging out to be authentic. Are you building a model of the spaceship or a model of the model? 

Are we building a model of the monster, or of a guy pretending to be a monster?

This could kick the legs out from under the whole hobby! 'Cause I always thought I was building models of the scary fictional things I saw in the movies!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Well considering the actor in and the Creature suit was real and the actual Creature was not, kind of of renders this whole thread moot!




Maybe they should have called the film The Man in the Rubber Suit from the Black Lagoon so when you were watching it you weren't trying to imagine the Creature was real.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

John P said:


> That's kinda like the Enterprise accuracy threads where people say you have to build it with no portside detail and wires hanging out to be authentic. Are you building a model of the spaceship or a model of the model?
> 
> Are we building a model of the monster, or of a guy pretending to be a monster?
> 
> This could kick the legs out from under the whole hobby! 'Cause I always thought I was building models of the scary fictional things I saw in the movies!


Well, on the one hand, we've got modelers who are obsessing about painting Bela Lugosi's cape lining gray so it will be accurate to the actual cape he wore on the set ( in a black and white film yet! ) and on the other hand we have modelers who are griping about the Creature suit being_ too_ accurate.

Proof positive that your just can't please everybody.

- GJS


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay I'm going to play devil's advocate here. Is it possible that if the Creature did exist in reality, that he could have had a smooth area around his bottom? Many fish and reptiles have varying textures on their bodies, so why not The Creature?


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Aurora brat --- are you saying that The Creature From the Black Lagoon didn't actually exist? Wow! Talk about conspiracy theorists.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm just glad I saw this before I bought the model.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Buc said:


> sadly many in our hobby have become IPMS'ing rivet counters
> and forgotten how to improve *any* kit to their respective, personal
> levels.
> 
> or, "a happy modeler is a bitching modeler'!



Where's the 'Like' button?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Where's the 'Like' button?












Denis


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

My two cents about this model being about "a guy pretending to be a monster." I have a hard time seeing how it affects the end product enough to worry about. Modification should be a fairly easy task for anyone so inclined. In the meantime, the sculptor does have an exclusive insight into the location of snaps, backside detail, etc., and was gracious enough to share that information with us. Considered in that light, this is a very unique piece, and I feel it should be appreciated as such.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think its pretty cool once the explaination came to light. I don't have a problem with it. If it was a tooling short cut that is a different story.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron Gross said:


> My two cents about this model being about "a guy pretending to be a monster." I have a hard time seeing how it affects the end product enough to worry about. Modification should be a fairly easy task for anyone so inclined. In the meantime, the sculptor does have an exclusive insight into the location of snaps, backside detail, etc., and was gracious enough to share that information with us. Considered in that light, this is a very unique piece, and I feel it should be appreciated as such.


Agreed, 100%!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I can only hope to one day reach the pinnacle in life where my biggest problem is the detail on a monster model's Butt.
I will then be a happy happy man


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> I can only hope to one day reach the pinnacle in life where my biggest problem is the detail on a monster model's Butt.
> I will then be a happy happy man


I would suggest that those who seek total perfection from a kit should put forth 10's of thousands of their own dollars, start their own company and produce totally flawless products that we can then judge by their standards of perfection from others. It's just a model!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Wow, it just occurred to me that I HAVE reached the point in my life where the detail on a monster's butt (and discussion of such) IS the most important thing I have going on! Thank heaven there IS a place for like-minded folks, and it is on the internet, so I don't even have to leave home to naysay or cast aspersions. Unlike that OTHER support group I used to attend that was in a church basement, everyone ELSE was REALLY judgemental, and I always ended up depressed and smelling like cigarette smoke. :freak: One thing I DID pick up on at the other place; in life there are unacceptable things you CAN change, and there are UNCHANGEABLE things you can accept. Figuring out which is which and forming a reasonable plan of attack is where the path to wisdom lies. Or leads. All I know is, if you look down into the sand and there is only ONE set of footprints, you REALLY need to tell the guy you've been chatting with to GET OFF YOUR BACK! I forget, it's been like 15 years and as soon as my sentence was ended I hightailed it outta there. :thumbsup:
Tom (paying it forward one day at a time)


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

i like the part where you could smoke inside!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Buc; it WAS awhile ago, LOL. You coming to Resintopia?
Tom


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Comes down to: Accept it, leave it or change it. Pretty simple.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Be interesting to see some really clear photo's of said Creature's butt area if annyone has them (not that it's my favourite part of the creature).


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

zike said:


> ???
> 
> He said no such thing.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid it will forever remain a mystery. Anyone who ever got close enough for a good look at the Creature's butt didn't live to tell about it.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm afraid it will forever remain a mystery. Anyone who ever got close enough for a good look at the Creature's butt didn't live to tell about it.


Except maybe for _Mrs._ Creature.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And she ain't talkin'


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Isn't there an aftermarket part coming out to correct this situation?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Creature replacement butt is on my "to-do" list, somewhere between the Carlos Villarias Dracula head and a bathysphere to go with the Monarch Gorgo.
Following that damn Mayan calendar so closely REALLY screwed with my 2013 release schedule! :freak:
Tom


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think this model looks like Gorgo at all, and I'm very disappointed in Monarch.

Oh - wait a minute....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> ...a bathysphere to go with the Monarch Gorgo.



Yes! One, please!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Since that kit wont show up until 2047 or so, you have a long time to work on the bathysphere...


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

After seeing the extra arms, I wish they had come with the kit as Moebius first announced they would.


----------

